# شرح برنامج Eagle لرسم الدوائر المطبوعه - فيديو عربى



## ashraf7amdy (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ............نقدم لكم فى هذه السلسله التعليميه شرح برنامج رسم الدوائر المطبوعه 
Eagle 
ويمكنكم الوصول الى الدروس من خلال هذه الروابط 
--------------------
Lesson1:setup program 
--------------
http://gatewaycourses.com//watch_vid...v=2WBNMA5R2RX9

Lesson 2:Simple Circuit 
--------------
http://gatewaycourses.com//watch_vid...v=D869Y21RW9XH

Lesson 3: Convert Circuit to printed Circuit 
-------------
http://gatewaycourses.com//watch_vid...v=GN62BOKDXMU5

Lesson 4rint Circuit part1 
--------------
http://gatewaycourses.com//watch_vid...v=8WAN7AKGXYN3

Lesson 5rint Circuit part2 
------------
http://gatewaycourses.com//watch_vid...v=M3DDN1U8XXUS

وندعوكم لمشاركة هذه السلسله التعليميه مع اصدقائكم كى تعم الفائده على اكبر عدد ممكن​


----------



## ssss707 (23 فبراير 2011)

many thanx and good luck


----------



## yasserkt (3 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله والسلام على رسول الله أشكر لكم جهودكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
لدي سؤال أرجو أن تتكرم بالرد عليه إذا كان لديك معرفة به :
كيف أستطيع نقل الدارات المرسومة على إصدار سابق من eagle مثل 4.01 إلى إصدار أحدث من eagle مثل 4.15 وشكراً


----------

